# Dirt and Slopestyle Jam Klein Nordende



## shapeking (22. August 2006)

Dirt and Slopestyle Jam
Datum: 10/09/2006
Standort: Klein Nordende bei Elmshorn

Am Sonntag um 10:00Uhr gehts los.

Auf dem Programm stehen:
Dirt Jam (auf den RedBull Line´s)
Slope Style Jam
Kinder Contest 
Alles über die Regeln erfahrt ihr vor Ort
Dazu gibts was vom Grill und Musik


Eingeladen sind alle die Lust am biken haben

Hier der Flyer http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=284157&cat=500


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (6. September 2006)

*Sweet*

Einige der Hamburg-Freeriders werden auch kommen!!  

Freuen uns schon!!

Gruß
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (10. September 2006)

War ein super Event!!! viel spass gehabt !!!

vielen Dank!!! Kommen gerne wieder!!!


----------



## shapeking (11. September 2006)

Ja ich fands auch fett !!! Nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder. Wenn jemand noch gute Bilder gemacht hat kann er ja mal bescheid sagen bin gerade am sammeln.


----------



## sandro (11. September 2006)

oh ha, da gibts ja sogar nen eigenen fred dazu.  naja geil wars auf alle fälle. bilder sind jetzt auch auf www.easy-photo.de zu sehen. schon ganz kuhl die bilder. aber da müsste es noch viel mehr bilder geben. der hat ja den ganzen tag fotographiert (bestimmt 5 rechtschrAibfehler in einem wort ). wenne noch mehr findest dann schick mir mal, oder brenn auf CD oder so. danke. bis dann

sandro


----------



## shapeking (11. September 2006)

@ sandro: ich bekomme ne komplette cd mit den Bildern von dem Fotografen. Kann ich dir ja dann brennen.


----------



## sandro (12. September 2006)

das wär cool. ich bin morgen höhstwahrscheinlich in klein nordende. am nachmittag. wenn du bock hast kannste ja auch noch nach der arbeit vorbei schauen. dann bin ich nicht so allein ok cu


----------

